# moin moin



## ichbins (25 Dez. 2007)

hi beisammen bin au da 
neu hier 
ich freu mich schon auf euer forum


----------



## AMUN (25 Dez. 2007)

Hallo ichbins,

willkommen on Board und viel Spaß beim suchen und antworten 

Frohes Fest
Amun


----------



## Katzun (25 Dez. 2007)

wir freuen uns auch af dich, herzlich willkommen


----------



## p1rm1n (26 Dez. 2007)

*Huh*

Hi willkommen, bin zwar auch erst seit kurzem hier aber mir gefällt hier super


----------



## Muli (30 Dez. 2007)

Alle neuen Member sind hier herzlich Willkommen, so auch du ichbins.
Hast dich ja schon ein wenig eingebracht wie ich sehe und ich hoffe du hast auch weiterhin viel Spaß an dieser Community!

Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## 111333555 (30 Dez. 2007)

Herzlich Willkommen auf Celebboard,
bei Fragen wende dich in erster linie an die grünen-
denn bei dem Gehalt sollen die ruhig was schaffen;-)


----------

